# Preston & Paris at the Kite Festival



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

We took our two youngest pups to a kite festival with tons of people and dogs here in Austin. Here are a few shots! We had fun. 

















Paris

































Preston, the last pic is his way of saying it's hard being a black furry animal in the sun.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, look at those shiny coats!!! Looks like they were having a really good time!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.! Both of them are gorgeous. They both look so happy and relaxed! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. :] They were really relaxed and had a ton of fun! They do kind of glare in the sunlight, but Preston is always rolling around in the grass and picking up dirt too so Paris looks shinier.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful! Looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes we had tons of fun!


----------

